# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contabilità, bilancio e operazioni straordinarie  Fattura medico

## Pachiderma

Buongiorno, un medico che deve emettere una fattura all'ospedale come dovrà farla:
onoroario+4%cassa previdenza-20%ritenuta d'acconto?
Ovviamente esente iva ai sensi dell'art. 10 giusto?
Grazie mille

----------


## G_ma_x

Giusto, ma la Rit. Acc. non va calcolata sulla Cassa Professionale... 
Saluti

----------


## Pachiderma

Grazie mille

----------


## dott.mamo

> Giusto, ma la Rit. Acc. non va calcolata sulla Cassa Professionale... 
> Saluti

  
se è iscritto alla gestione separata INPS perché non ha una cassa professionale specifica, la ritenuta del 20% va calcolata anche sul 4%

----------


## fabioalessandro

ma un medico non può non essere iscritto alla relativa cassa

----------


## dott.mamo

ad es. i fisioterapisti non hanno la loro cassa 
se non li intendete come classici "medici" è un altro discorso e allora sono d'accordo con voi

----------


## nic

Un dubbio:  i medici iscritti all'ENPAM hanno l'obbligo di rivalsa del contributo integrativo alla Cassa Previdenza (se di contributo integrativo si tratta?).
Mi sembrerebbe di no, anche perchè non l'ho mai visto addebitare in fattura ai privati!!!.... (ma ai centri medici presso cui svolgano servizio????...)
Nel caso siano obbligati, la percentuale è del 2 o del 4%? Grazie.

----------


## furettone

> Un dubbio:  i medici iscritti all'ENPAM hanno l'obbligo di rivalsa del contributo integrativo alla Cassa Previdenza (se di contributo integrativo si tratta?).
> Mi sembrerebbe di no, anche perchè non l'ho mai visto addebitare in fattura ai privati!!!.... (ma ai centri medici presso cui svolgano servizio????...)
> Nel caso siano obbligati, la percentuale è del 2 o del 4%? Grazie.

  
la rivalsa del 4% in fattura va inserita? sono iscritto all enpam sono in regime ordinario e devo fatturare per la clinica privata per cui lavoro. grazie attendo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la rivalsa del 4% in fattura va inserita? sono iscritto all enpam sono in regime ordinario e devo fatturare per la clinica privata per cui lavoro. grazie attendo

  E' facoltativo.

----------


## ernestocommercialista

Se sei iscritto all'enpam non devi inserire la rivalsa del 4%  perchè non devi essere iscritto alla gestione separata  ciao pagherai solo enpam.

----------

